

48h HTML5 Game That Made $2k In A Week - ferno
http://www.truevalhalla.com/blog/aquatic-my-48-hour-html5-game-that-made-2000-in-a-week/

======
Mizza
The 48H gamejam that he's talking about here is FightMagicRun -
[http://fimaru.com](http://fimaru.com)

run by good friend Evan Borchardt, author of the HTML5 Game Developer's
Cookbook, and founder of the upcoming [http://polish.io](http://polish.io)

